# 18x9.5 VMR V718: Will these fit on my 2015 GTI MK7 non pp



## slumcat72 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi, I'm kind of a noob, but I found a great deal on these 18x9.5 VMR V718 for $150 each. If interested PM me for the link.

I just ask that you guys help me! I don't know if these will fit on my 2015 GTI MK7. Wheel width seems very large.

I checked out the bolt pattern and it is 5x112, which fits my gti.

Thanks!


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

You'll have better luck getting an answer in the Mk7 sub.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

We need to know the offset of the wheels.....but 9.5 is definitely going to poke out a lot up front. The back will more than likely look fine.


----------



## DBP1236 (Dec 25, 2013)

These would be too aggressive for your GTI regardless of the offset. The recommended fitment for your GTI is going to be 8.5 ET45 with a 225 tire. There's a chance that you cold fit a 9.5 ET45 in the rear, but no chance in the front.

If you want something aggressive go with an 8.5 ET35 in the front and rear. Just be aware that you may have to roll fenders.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

slumcat72 said:


> Hi, I'm kind of a noob, but I found a great deal on these 18x9.5 VMR V718 for $150 each. If interested PM me for the link.
> 
> I just ask that you guys help me! I don't know if these will fit on my 2015 GTI MK7. Wheel width seems very large.
> 
> ...


As stated by previous post, we would definitely recommend a 18x8.5 ET45 all around. if you're ok with rolling your fenders to achieve the aggressive fitment, 18x8.5 ET35 works too. PM coming your way!


----------

